# Mind blown and confused...



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

Was at friend's house after work the other day. He introduced me to a few of his friends and a new girl he has just met over Tinder. The night was great we all had our laughs with food and alcohol. UNTIL I had to go use the bathroom. I walked myself over to the bathroom, tried to open the door but it was locked. I waited patiently outside until the person finished. a few minutes later the door opened up and my friend's girl walked out and we both said hi. I walked in and noticed something funny. The toilet seat was up. Ummmm.. I was very confused and didn't know how to react to this :shocked3:. S hould i be worried for my friend :scared4:


----------



## ecchef (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe she was having a drink. Does she have 4 legs and a tail?


----------



## KimBronnum (Apr 21, 2015)

...or went 'really bad' to the toilet - and then cleaned the mess up afterwards...and then leaving the seat in upright position. [emoji2] maybe...


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe the alcohol got to her, she barfed??or she has a penis....


----------



## daveb (Apr 21, 2015)

Did she wink when she was introduced to the Boner?


----------



## Seth (Apr 21, 2015)

You should marry that girl (assuming she is). You will never find a women who leaves the seat up for you.


----------



## Cashn (Apr 21, 2015)

May not of gone to the bathroom to not use the toilet at all. Check make up/brush teeth/drugs/barf. Or.... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00200LO7Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 She uses one of those lol. I have some lets say not so girly chick friends of mine show me that one time, I told them it didnt seem like a good idea and you would def. draw more attention using that than just poppin a squat hehe.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

Cashn said:


> May not of gone to the bathroom to not use the toilet at all. Check make up/brush teeth/drugs/barf. Or.... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00200LO7Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 She uses one of those lol. I have some lets say not so girly chick friends of mine show me that one time, I told them it didnt seem like a good idea and you would def. draw more attention using that than just poppin a squat hehe.



Freaking amazing device!!! first time i've ever seen a gadget worth buying and having a chic friend try out.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

Seth said:


> You should marry that girl (assuming she is). You will never find a women who leaves the seat up for you.


I know right?? freaking amazing!! i think its a one time deal, assuming she aint a ladyboy. 



daveb said:


> Did she wink when she was introduced to the Boner?


No. no winking, just a giggle hi.



wellminded1 said:


> Maybe the alcohol got to her, she barfed??or she has a penis....


I try to believe no penis, but 80% i think she might have one. 



ecchef said:


> Maybe she was having a drink. Does she have 4 legs and a tail?



She's wasn't a b9tc$ so the tail hasn't grown yet. very friendly and nice person during the introduction and the night. She helped out cleaning a lot. So she still manage to have 4 limbs but 2 are legs and 2 are arms.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2015)

I think the trouble would be if she had 5 limbs...


----------



## ecchef (Apr 21, 2015)

Give her the Mick Dundee 'Sheila Test'...
[video=youtube;WlRc_plUUBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlRc_plUUBk[/video]


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> I think the trouble would be if she had 5 limbs...



I think it sounds sexy.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Give her the Mick Dundee 'Sheila Test'...
> [video=youtube;WlRc_plUUBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlRc_plUUBk[/video]



maybe one day when i'm drunk out of my mind while intaking a bunch of molly.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 22, 2015)

Alas, we shall never hear the results.


----------



## daveb (Apr 22, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Mapusisoa (May 1, 2015)

Hope she was hot.


----------

